# Moving Furniture!



## jlyoncc1 (Nov 18, 2007)

I had my 3 sulcatas, Tonga, Juno, and Roxy out in the house for some exercise. While folding laundry, I can see the top of a rocking chair moving across the livingroom. Tonga took it upon himself the rearrange the furniture! I don't think he was happy that he couldn't get out. LOL


----------



## cvalda (Nov 18, 2007)

LOL that's so funny!!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 18, 2007)

jlyoncc1, maybe he just wanted to spend some time rockin around the house (hee Hee).
cute pic.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Nov 18, 2007)

I did have the radio on! LOL


----------



## Iluvemturts (Nov 18, 2007)

LOL that would have been funny to see...


----------



## wayne.bob (Nov 18, 2007)

thats one great tort. he does work. lol


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 19, 2007)

Next they will be moving the couch.  If only they could run a vacuum....


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Jacqui, Maybe you are on to something. If I could just attach an artificial arm.........


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 19, 2007)

jlyoncc1 said:


> Jacqui, Maybe you are on to something. If I could just attach an artificial arm.........



...or on the smooth floors hook a moppy thing behind them. Or maybe on their shell tops put a dust cloth? Make them torts earn their greens!


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Dec 14, 2007)

jlyoncc1 said:


> I had my 3 sulcatas, Tonga, Juno, and Roxy out in the house for some exercise. While folding laundry, I can see the top of a rocking chair moving across the livingroom. Tonga took it upon himself the rearrange the furniture! I don't think he was happy that he couldn't get out. LOL
> 
> LOVE THE PICTURE OF YOUR SULCATA!HOW OLD IS HE?I HAVE ONE THAT IS THREE YEARS OLD.THANKS,TOM.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Dec 15, 2007)

Tom, All three of my sulcatas are 3 also. The one in the picture, Tonga, is the largest. Glad you enjoyed the picture!


----------

